# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Jouhou System Kougaku Laboratory (JSK), University of Tokyo, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - jsk.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp

Projects:

JAXON, humanoid robot

MUWA or "Multi-field Universal Wheel for Air-land Vehicle"

Kengoro, Kojiro, Kenshiro, musculoskeletal humanoid robots

Leader - Masayuki Inaba

----------


## Airicist

Robot Learns to Push Heavy Objects With Their Bodies

Uploaded on Jun 1, 2015




> “Whole-body Pushing Manipulation With Contact Posture Planning of Large and Heavy Object for Humanoid Robot,” by Masaki Murooka, Shunichi Nozawa, Yohei Kakiuchi, Kei Okada, and Masayuki Inaba from the University of Tokyo, was presented at ICRA 2015 in Seattle, Wash. Read more
> "Robots Learn to Push Heavy Objects With Their Bodies, Just Like You"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> June 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This Shapeshifting "Dragon" can navigate through small openings

Published on Jul 10, 2018




> DRAGON is a project from the JSK Lab at the University of Tokyo. It can change its form to navigate through the constraints its given.

----------

